# Teasle/cockleburr creations



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

These are so cute...I love the pincushion...the link gives directions on how to make it...love the little critters...have seen them sprayed black and made into bugs as well...so enjoy my little bunch of happy weeds...
http://quiltflower.blogspot.com/2010/07/tutorial-1-teasel-dollpincushion.html
and I have pinned more at my pinterest site...
http://pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/christmas-loves/


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh my goodness she is cute! Reminds me of the Redwall books!


----------

